
The Ignorance of the American Voter - classicsnoot
https://icanclick.wordpress.com/2017/07/10/the-ignorance-of-the-american-voter/
======
DrScump

      the astounding lack of knowledge of the American voter..."
    

The author then _immediately_ proceeds with a quote he _falsely_ attributes to
Thomas Jefferson[0].

Oh, the irony.

[0] per monticello.org itself: Status: We currently have no evidence to
confirm that Thomas Jefferson ever said or wrote, "If we are to guard against
ignorance and remain free, it is the responsibility of every American to be
informed." (or variation thereof)

~~~
classicsnoot
Good catch. Did you read further or stop at the first error?

